# strange problem with openrc and newnet USE flag

## _______0

hi,

suddenly iwconfig reports:

no wireless extensions.

However the module loads just fine and the interface works with the utility iw. What's going on?

Also /etc/init.d/net.lo has been wiped out and all net symlinks broken.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well,

```
sal ~ $ sudo equery belongs /etc/init.d/net.lo 

Password: 

 * Searching for /etc/init.d/net.lo ... 

sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8 (/etc/init.d/net.lo)
```

Because, net.lo is part of openrc, let's at least treat the symptom by fixing the broken openrc:

```
emerge --oneshot openrc
```

After that, you problem may very well be fixed. Do you know of any failed updates that might've caused this breakage?

- John

----------

## khayyam

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> suddenly iwconfig reports: no wireless extensions. However the module loads just fine and the interface works with the utility iw. What's going on?

 

_______0 ... this suggests you've rebuilt your kernel, and have omited CONFIG_80211_WEXT, wext (wireless extentions) compatabilty layer for cfg80211/nl80211.

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> Also /etc/init.d/net.lo has been wiped out and all net symlinks broken.

 

... are you sure this isn't the result of updating udev, and the persistent net naming rules?

best ... khay

----------

## _______0

fixed by updating linux-headers to the same kernel version.

----------

## khayyam

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> fixed by updating linux-headers to the same kernel version.

 

_______0 ... that makes absolutely no sense, linux-headers do not have to be in sync with the kernel, nor have they anything to do with cfg80211/nl80211/wext, or the fact that files in /etc/init.d have been "wiped out".

The "no wireless extentions" error is a sign that WEXT (or CFG80211's compatability layer) is disabled, and would not be fixed by updating linux-headers.

best ... khay

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

Building OpenRC with newnet 'wipes' net.lo and all the net things related to it (obviously) - thus net.lo is produced by ORC when you build it without newnet flag. I'm pretty sure there is output about the loopback when you build ORC.

I too was curious where net.lo went when I started using the newnet flag, doesn't seem to have been the culprit for you though anyway.

----------

